# Iguana Study, 9/16



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Fat Girl:









Pet Me Mommy!


















Full Shot:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Queen Spaz:


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

wow beautiful shots, how big is she?


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

nice igurana! are you breeding the pair???


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn you have awesome photo skills. Nice lizards BTW


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

seanieboy31 said:


> nice igurana! are you breeding the pair???


What pair? I only have one Iggy...those pictures are all of the same girl!









As for size, she spans pretty much the entire length of that table she's on, which is 48" long. We've had her for just over four years now.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

AMAZING









That first shot is absolutely amazing. It could be entered in any contest and would clean up.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Magestic, excellent shots.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That is AWESOME!!!

great pics, and your zard really great looking.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Are those the pics that a certain person took last night?? The ones that Iggy made him pay for?? Well.....they're absolutely worth the effort. Gorgeous iguana pics!! Give Iggy a couple more grapes!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I Love The First Shot.
Amazing!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hope you dont mind i added a link to this thread to a profile i made up on iguanas *right here* on the fury

its a very beautiful and very healthy lookin fella


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

f*cking beautiful.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> Are those the pics that a certain person took last night?? The ones that Iggy made him pay for?? Well.....they're absolutely worth the effort. Gorgeous iguana pics!! Give Iggy a couple more grapes!!


 Certain person? That certain person is me...I'm the one wit 'da skeels!!!! Rich just fed her some grapes...


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

POTM!!!! someone has to submit you! if someone does ill vote for u


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

:laugh: OK Draco.....

I just remember last night in the chat that Rich mentioned he was trying to wrangle Iggy for pics......he neglected to mention that YOU were the one taking the pics!! Hey......giving grapes to an iguana does take SOME talent to avoid having your fingertips removed!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> OK Draco.....
> 
> I just remember last night in the chat that Rich mentioned he was trying to wrangle Iggy for pics......he neglected to mention that YOU were the one taking the pics!! Hey......giving grapes to an iguana does take SOME talent to avoid having your fingertips removed!!


 Yeah, you should have seen him trying to give them to her...he'd get her attention and freak out like a little girl when she'd leap across the table (quite literally) after them...


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow!







beautiful Iguana.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looks awesome!


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Awesome!


----------

